# Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft??



## chrisb-ack (Nov 10, 2003)

I've had a fairly consistant issue with vibration once I get over about 40 mph. I called my dealer about it and the guy on the phone said that they had had that problem in a few others, always V6's and that it was the tires on those models. Not the rotation or balancing, but the actual tires themselves. He said I had to call VWOA, which I did. I also found some past posts that seemed to confirm that the tires were the problem.
I then dropped the car off at the dealer to have a few other things looked at while I was away on vacation. When I got back, the service manager said that the vibration was due to the drive shafts they put in the V6 and that they would replace mine with a V8 drive shaft as soon as they can get one in. According to him, the V8 shafts are "stronger". He seemed to have an emailed sheet in front of him and said that this information was from Volkwagen so I'm assuming that's part of this centralised email service system they've started using.
Has anyone had this happen to them? Does it make sense to anyone out there? The tire explanation still seems a little more logical to me, especially as I have more vibration when it's cold out. But I'm not as mechanically literate as I'd like so any advice is appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## jrdavid68 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

If the vibration goes away once the tires have warmed up - it would seem to me to be the tires. We noticed the same problem the day after we picked up our V6. Thanks to this board, I was pretty sure that it was coming from the Dunlop tires on the car. I took it back and the dealer did a lot swap for some Pirellis from another V6 - the only V6 they had that did not have the Dunlops - and the problem went away.


----------



## chrisb-ack (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (jrdavid68)*

thanks for the response, I think I'll try and work on my dealer to look at changing the tires before they start ripping apart the car....


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

Has the dealer done anymore about your problem yet?
I wonder if spockcat could verify that the driveshafts are different between the V6 and V8 with his collision manual?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (bravocharlie)*

It's not the tire, but drive shaft. I'm waiting my part for replacement. I'm not sure my dealer ordered V-8's, though. 
Here're part numbers special ordered from my dealer:
7L0-521-102-D, Prop Shaft, quantity 1
N-909-417-01, Bolt, quantity 6

And also check the following thread,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...82787


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

...What's the part numbers of V-8 shaft, if different with V-6, they ordered for ?
IS this 7L0-521-102-D?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I wonder if spockcat could verify that the driveshafts are different between the V6 and V8 with his collision manual?

Doesn't go into transmission parts like this. But it does list the front and rear axles. These are not the parts that escaflowne_song's dealer is ordering. Sounds like they are ordering a shaft between the transmission and transfer case or one of the shafts between the transfer case and the front or rear differentials.
Correction: actually there doesn't seem to be a shaft between the transmission and transfer case according to the Transmission PDF.


_Modified by spockcat at 3:32 PM 1-11-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (spockcat)*

It sounds like a big job. I hate my new car being ripped out. Poor thing.


----------



## chrisb-ack (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (escaflowne_song)*

I'm not thrilled about getting things pulled apart, but I also found some cayenne posts describing the same problem and the same solution so I guess I'll just tell myself that the new v* driveshaft is a great free bonus upgrade....


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

I'll keep my fingers crossed.








I just got a call from dealer that my parts are ready to be installed. I'll drop off my car tonight.


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 1:58 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

I just have picked up my car from dealer. 
1. Vibration at 40-50mph problem: GONE! after replacing Prop Shaft.
2. Rattle from rear cargo area: GONE!
3. Remote key issue: Much Improved, but not 60ft yet. 
I'm happy now!


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (escaflowne_song)*

Did you find out if this was a V8 prop shaft? And exactly what shaft is it--what does it connect between?


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (Outrageous)*

I just had my T into the shop and they were clueless, same issues, vibration at various levels at diff speeds...they hadn't heard anything about shaft replacement. Can you verify that these parts were in fact the replacements and do they have a bulletin or something I can show my dealer ?
7L0-521-102-D, Prop Shaft, quantity 1
N-909-417-01, Bolt, quantity 6
I had it returned to the dealer this morning via flatbed (engine light came on this morning, engine sounded terrible (rough). Of course when it arrived at the shop it started just fine and no engine light, now the dealer thinks I'm nuts. The computer shows no record of the error condition, but then again I had a "Wheel Failure - Inboard" a couple of days ago that was accompanied by a metal on metal rubbing sound from the rear as well and that didn't show in the computer either and the sound has vanished but there is defintely more vibration than ever....
Still love the Treg - but the dealer...I'm not impressed yet. Seems like I know more about the bugs from reading here than they do....
Thanks
_Modified by rtfm at 5:48 AM 1-15-2004_


_Modified by rtfm at 5:51 AM 1-15-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (Outrageous)*

Frrankly, I didn't ask them. I know parts #, though. My car was in the shop full 2 days for shaft replacement, rattle , remote, and autoguard coating. The itemized invoce shows that they charge ONE HOUR TECH LABOR for shaft rep only. One hour job for two full days? ...Of course, I didn't pay any. 

7L0-521-102-D, Prop Shaft, quantity 1
N-909-417-01, Bolt, quantity 6


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (escaflowne_song)*

Thanks, we shall see what the VW wizards come up with today, it' about -4 here so maybe it will act up again.
Interesting Note - The flatbed driver asked if he could drive the Treg up on the truck (rather than hook up a tow cable - which of course I had no issues with







The Treg DROVE up onto the flatbed truck backwards onto the super cold snow covered flatbed with no issues, after all 4 wheels where on the bed, all 4 wheels slipped a bit but it crawled up to the top. Most impressive.


----------



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

My guess is that the drive shaft was not "Machined true". Sort of like brakes "being out of round". Does any one know what impact this "untrue driveshaft" situation would have on the tranny + Transfer case and the axle itself? Negative or positive or none at all? 
Escaflowne, did they replace the front or the rear shaft?
Sandman!


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (sandeepim)*

Update - 6pm call to the shop - they found an intermittent problem with a plug wire..that explains the engine light and rough engine..but didn't show up in the computer.... 
Vibration Issue - the tech told me he went to a meeting/training yesterday and they were told of the drive shaft issue. VW does know the fix is a V8 prop shaft, he said they pegged 42mpg as the starting point for more than normal vibration. I think it's noticable from 45 to 65 and then fades somewhat but is always noticeable. They want to see how well it does with a extremely cold start (it's -4 before the windchill) tomorrow and then take it for a 42mph cruise. 
Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (rtfm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rtfm* »_Now we're getting somewhere.

Some real information they conveyed to the customer! Reassuring; now I'll keep my fingers crossed they follow through with it. Good luck!


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (rtfm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rtfm* »_
Vibration Issue - the tech told me he went to a meeting/training yesterday and they were told of the drive shaft issue. VW does know the fix is a V8 prop shaft, he said they pegged 42mpg as the starting point for more than normal vibration. I think it's noticable from 45 to 65 and then fades somewhat but is always noticeable. They want to see how well it does with a extremely cold start (it's -4 before the windchill) tomorrow and then take it for a 42mph cruise. 
Now we're getting somewhere.

Yes, rtfm. Exactly that was the symptom my egg had before the fix. I believe the replacing part is from V8's. 
Sandman, I don't have the answer for you. Sorry.


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Picked it up tonight, they found a bad coil (#6) and replaced it, ALSO they realized that they put in 5W the other day and replaced it with Mobil 1 instead. Apparently that info was news for them as well.
The prop shaft is on order...I'll let you know what happens.
Are they trying harder? Yes. To be fair it's all new to them as well...and I still love the truck. Just got the chrome ribs from Treg Central, once I can warm up the garage I'll install and take some pics.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (rtfm)*

I have a very slight vibration in the steering wheel between 60 and 85-mph and have already had the front tires re-balanced (the dealer says the balance of the tires was off). But after picking it up.... the vibration is still there.
Does this vibration jive with what you've experienced???? I hope it's just a tire problem.


----------



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had the same vibration problem starting at 45mph and higher. I've been complaining about this since day 1 and 1st time was told it was normal, 2nd time told me it was the roof rack, 3rd time told the tech to go for a ride with me, apparently it is a lot more prominient on the passengner side than the driver side. He agreed and said possible unbalanced wheels or a bad tire. They replaced all four tires and still same problem (







got new set of tires though) . They called VWoA and were told to check the Drive shaft and it seems it was out of specs. SO they have ordered a new drive shaft and waiting for it to come in next week. They say this will fix the problem. I'll keep you guys updated. I thank god I'm not having electrical problems. 
\
sandman


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (sandeepim)*

Place your hand (finger tips only) on the center console at let's say 50 mph, if it feels like your touching the worlds largest pager on vibrate mode - you may want to consider the shaft replacement route.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *rtfm* »_Vibration Issue - the tech told me he went to a meeting/training yesterday and they were told of the drive shaft issue. VW does know the fix is a V8 prop shaft, he said they pegged 42mpg as the starting point for more than normal vibration. I think it's noticable from 45 to 65 and then fades somewhat but is always noticeable. They want to see how well it does with a extremely cold start (it's -4 before the windchill) tomorrow and then take it for a 42mph cruise. 
Now we're getting somewhere.

My egg is in dealer again. After the drive shaft replaced last week, I have experimented my car many diffferent ways. The conclusion is that IT STILL RUMBLES!








Let me compare before and after the replacement.
PROBLEM --------------------------------- BEFORE ------------------------AFTER
Rumb. at cold start ----------------------- YES --------------------------still YES
Rumb. Intensity at cold start ------------ 100% --------------------------- 25%
Rumb. after 30min driving ------------ YES ------------------------- still YES
Rumb. Intensity after 30min driving ---- 50% ------------------------ <10%
Overall Rumb. range ------------------ 40-60mph---------------------- 42-47mph
And I have realized that my egg also rumbles (the same rumbling I feel) at stop with a brake-on (1st gear, 0 speed). It is supposed be quite, isn't it? I think it was O.K. at neutral, but not sure.
Any thoughts?



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:50 AM 1-20-2004_


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (rtfm)*

Looks like these are similar to my problem. See under "transmission help !!"
I was getting a low pitched grinding type sound ( you can feel it more than hear ) comming possibly from the front of the vehicle and usually appears at 65mph and above. The tech test drove and was able to confirm the sound and it took VWOA almost 2 months to get back with a suggestion!!, which is to disconnect/disengage the front axle(??) per the service advisor - did not seem right to me. And now he says that the diff fluid need to be changed and then test driven again. I did not get a chance to talk to him to day and will get hold in am. To me it sound like they do not know what is wrong and are on a fishing expedition!!
They did replace the "drive shaft" yesterday and unfortunately it DID not cure the problem and they are waiting to hear from VWOA - hopefully before next 2 months or so


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (TREG)*

Mine's OK at 65 and/or above. The low-pitched rumbling is occuring at 42-47mpg now. And as I mentioned, I'm experiencing the same rumbling at stop (1st gear, 0 speed).


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Mine has just started the rumble.(at 9k miles) It's strongest between 40 and50mph, and when the car has been sitting(cold weather). It gets weaker, but is still present after driving several miles. We're just back from a 3k mile trip, it started after our return. I'll make an appointment tomorrow








I was thinking tires, but the sound/feel isn't like tire issues I've had before. We'll see.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Keep in mind the best thing you can do for current and future owners is to call VWOA and report your rumble/vibes, so that they begin to see the problem on a bigger scale and possibly investigate better/faster and issue a fix ticket.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (JoCaputo)*

That's not the tire issue. You can trust me. They'll replace a drive shaft for sure, but that won't solve the problem totally. My car is still in dealer. ...sitting 2 days.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (TREG)*

This low pitched grinding sound may be the Stepper Motor. You may want to review this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1163199


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

My 18's make a similar noise , when cold. When they warm up they're fine.
BUT, my roofrack (which is mounted correctly, and not seperated) makes a cool noise when its very cold out, but it doesnt know I just bought a yakima oem trackmount and a cargo cage and it (the factory rack) is going to be mothballed with my still wrapped carpet mats in the confines of my basement.
Lets see what noises that sucker makes!


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_
My egg is in dealer again. After the drive shaft replaced last week, I have experimented my car many diffferent ways. The conclusion is that IT STILL RUMBLES!








Let me compare before and after the replacement.
PROBLEM --------------------------------- BEFORE ------------------------AFTER
Rumb. at cold start ----------------------- YES --------------------------still YES
Rumb. Intensity at cold start ------------ 100% --------------------------- 25%
Rumb. after 30min driving ------------ YES ------------------------- still YES
Rumb. Intensity after 30min driving ---- 50% ------------------------ <10%
Overall Rumb. range ------------------ 40-60mph---------------------- 42-47mph
And I have realized that my egg also rumbles (the same rumbling I feel) at stop with a brake-on (1st gear, 0 speed). It is supposed be quite, isn't it? I think it was O.K. at neutral, but not sure.


Updates.
I just got a call from dealer. They had an Expert from VW visit and examine my egg. They said the noise resulted from mis-programmed differential lock thinging.







They claimed it is fixed now. 
I'll keep you posted after test-driving tonight.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re:*

I just got home from dealer. The problem seems to be gone now. Engineer from VW came and readjusted the shaft. My Egg specialist said V6's shaft was replaced with V8' and readjusted. He said V8's shaft is bigger and stronger than V6's. What an upgrade!


----------



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

OK EVERYONE, here's the deal!. I got my Treg back from the dealer with a new driveshaft. Problem is basically 95% solved. I still start to get some of the vibrations at 70mph and higher but not nearly as much as when I brought it in. I asked the dealer about the replacement driveshaft and they stated the Shaft for the V6 and V8 are the same. It was just that the one I had was unbalanced. Something they stated he hadn't seen in years. They are going to work with VWoA to figure out how to get rid of the rest of the vibration that's still there but acknowledge it's existence, which is more than what I can say for some dealers. I'll keep you guys updated but this is promising to see that VWoA has been made aware of this and I think they are starting to recognize this vibration issue as a legitimate problem and addressing it. Guys can email me if you have any questions and need a good dealer in Eastern PA. [email protected]
Good luck to all with this problem and know that VWoA knows the problem and you need to be persistent with your dealer service department to get this resolved. 







Sandman!


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sandeepim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandeepim* »_they stated the Shaft for the V6 and V8 are the same.

No, you might hear that wrong. They stated that V8's shaft is different with V6's. My V6's was replaced with V8's. AND most importantly, it should be installed and adjusted in a proper manner to remove the noise completely, which was achieved by engineers from VW, in my case. i believe VW now knows what they're doing.


----------



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

OK,
The vibration had subsided quite a bit for the 1st hundred miles or so but now it's back again full force, but this time at slightly higher speeds. I had to take it back to the dealer and left it there again, i think this is the 4th or 5th time for th same problem. I'm going to give them another chance. Their service manager drove it himself and acknowledges that the problem is back. Can't explain and is waiting for the factory rep to contact him and myself to see what next. I hate to have to go the lemon law route but I have a feeling this is how it's going to have to end up. 2 months of owning this touareg and I think it's spent more time at the dealer than on the road. Also, since the alignment is off since I purchased the vehicle, They had replaced the tires with new ones to try to seel if this would resolve the alignment and vibration issue. NOPE. No such luck. Apparently none of the dealers in this area are equipped to do alignments on a touareg. Does this sound right? I did call some of the dealers here and they all stated that they are having trouble aligning touaregs and are waiting for the right hardware. 
Anyway, this is my update. If y'all have any suggestions, please put it on the board.
Sandman!


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sandeepim)*

I haven't got a chance to drive on HW yet. All roads in Chicago are wet and sloppy due to snow past week (until today), and I haven't taken the egg out. I hate to clean the mess out after driving. ANd I don't trust any Car Wash except myself. I used to go to a car wash nearby at midnight, and I use my own sponage and a bucket. But it's too cold to practice this insane these days.
Morever we still keep our 3rd car for rainy and snowy days. Sounds crazy, huh? Well, everyone has one's own style. Well, I think I'm going to baby my car for another year so.
Anyways, I'll keep my eyes on my car and keep you guys updated.
FOR those who do not follow,
1. I had a vibration (low pitch rumbling) at 40-60 mph.
2. My V6's prop shaft replaced with V8's (it's only 1 hr. tech job. There's no need to remove tranny)
80% problem gone. Only slight vibration remaining at 42-47mph.
3. Finally an engineer from VW came over to our dealer, and identified the misalignment of the prop shaft (the same one newly installed) and readjusted. Problem seems to be gone now.
BE ALERT, all V6 OWNERS!!
THe weak V6's shaft seems to be an intrinsic problem. They eventually may have to recall all V6's for replacement. The vibration is much significantly felt on cold weather. Thus my theory is that V6 owners in Florida may not find the vibration that easy, even though the problem is.


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:04 AM 1-30-2004_


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Thanks for the update. It's the posts in this thread that helped me point my dealer in this direction. You may have seen my post on the topic, my replacement is being installed Tuesday. They said it was an all day job, but hopefully just an hours like yours. Also, mine IS a V8, so if this addresses my vibe/rumble, then it's not a V6 only issue.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_Thanks for the update. It's the posts in this thread that helped me point my dealer in this direction.









u r welcome. Yes, I saw your post. That's why I bring this thread back. I don't want to divert the direction.


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_
You may have seen my post on the topic, my replacement is being installed Tuesday. They said it was an all day job, but hopefully just an hours like yours.









My car was sitting in the dealer for two days, but I found out from the invoice that they claimed only 1 hr for the job.


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_Also, mine IS a V8, so if this addresses my vibe/rumble, then it's not a V6 only issue.









Surprised to hear that! Most complains I heard are from V6 owners. ...Let see what happen next. LET THIS THREAD ALIVE!



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:38 AM 1-30-2004_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

I have a V8 and have noticed the same problem in this weather. It was the worst yesterday after having the car washed in 0 degree weather!


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Vibration from drive shaft (WISVW)*

I wonder if ice accumulated on one side of the drive shaft?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (WISVW)*

Is the vibration speed specific? Then at what speed range?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Vibration from drive shaft (Outrageous)*

More likely ice or snow on the inside of a wheel. Doesn't take much to throw the wheel out of balance - at least temporarily.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

The vibration occurs in my V6 between 42 and 50mph. Never in warm weather though.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

SELF-DIAGNOSIS
Q 1. Vibration (Low-pitch rumbling) specific at/around 40-60 mph?
Q 2. The vibration subdues (as much as 50%) as the engine warms up, but never goes away?
Q 3. The range of vibration becomes narrower (i.e. from 40-60mph at start-up to 40-50mph after driving a while) as the car warms up?
If you checked 'Yes' for all three, it would be the 'prop shaft' to be replaced. As I say again, the owners in FL, unlike us, will never realize the problem, even though THE PROBLEM IS INHERENT! I'm glad I live in this dang freezing Chicago.

IMPORTANT!
NOT just simply replacing V6's shaft with V8', but IT SHOULD BE ALIGNED/ADJUSTED CORRECTLY! Tell your service manager about this if you don't want to end up in dealer again. It happened to me. VWOA knows about this. 



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 2:18 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

E-song:
Have you had this service performed? Is there a bulletin my dealer should know about? Dealers don't just take "heresay" (that is not to say it might not be true) from the VWVortex bulletin board, and embark on a mission. They need marching orders from VW.
At this point my dealer is surmising it's tires. But still, nothing definitive from VW.
And what drugs didn't I do to be able to recognize what your handle means?
C~


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

That's why it's so important to leave your car to the dealer who do know & care about the car. My dealer, Larry Roesch, is very professional (satisfaction #1 around here.). Even my car is the first case with the problem, they identified the problem right away. And I think they have a very good network with VW. Whenever I deliver to my dealer what I learned from this forum, they always listen and surprisingly they know the solution already.
My suggestion is that 'Don't stick to one dealer'. Look for best VW dealer (service and satisfaction, you can find one on internet) nearby. There's nothing to lose to get a 2nd opinion.
And I don't want to say this over and over, but YES, my dealer replaced drive shaft, but I had to go again because it doesn't solve the problem 100%. Two days after I deliver my car to the dealer, an engineer from VW came over and identified that the newly installed shaft had not been adjusted/aligned well. Our dealer's Egg-specialized tech worked with the engineer, and they both even test-drove my egg (about 60 miles!!!!







) to validate their work!!! Mine seems Vibration free now. But Sandeepim rose up the question again. But mine is so far so GOOOOD!



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 2:41 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (sandeepim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandeepim* »_ I did call some of the dealers here and they all stated that they are having trouble aligning touaregs and are waiting for the right hardware. 
Sandman!










SANDMAN,
I think it's not the hardware, but the SOFTWARE lacking. My car happened to meet a right software (the specialized VW engineer), at right place, and at right time. 3Rs!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Montesi is a Wolfsburg Crest dealer (I believe the only one in Connecticut--and maybe New England). I've bought six VWs from them over the past dozen years, and have nothing but great experiences, even though the only repair on any VW in all that time was a window!!--until my friend, the Touareg. (This baby is putting them to the test, much as I'd rather not have that be the case).
They're on my vibration problem, and while I'd like it fixed NOW rather than later, I'd rather have them sure (see what you said in your own post) about the fix rather than be part of a test. I don't blame the dealer at all. It's VW's problem, and I am sure when VW has a warranty-backable fix, Montesi will know about it. 
The VW Regional Tech was in there yesterday, and if he isn't verifying the fix you have, I would guess other dealers are speculating. 
Keep us abreast on your fix... although hearing that others still have the problem--or now it's at HIGHER speeds, leads me to the more patient side of my personality... preferring to appreciate all that I love about the Touareg, and look forward to getting rid of the vibration once and for all when it's a sure bet. ONE MORE REASON TO LOOK FORWARD TO THE END OF THE HORRIBLE WINTER!!! (I have 20k on it already, and didn't notice the vibration till winter hit)
I am smiling today because my remote range was fixed yesterday beyond my satisfaction... (the little things in life) I was patient about that, too. I look for reasons to drive. Sometimes I just go with no place in mind. I've never done that before. 
Chris


_Modified by SUVW at 4:13 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_ (I have 20k on it already, and didn't notice the vibration till winter hit)
I am smiling today because my remote range was fixed yesterday beyond my satisfaction... (the little things in life) I was patient about that, too. I look for reasons to drive. Sometimes I just go with no place in mind. I've never done that before. 


Wow, you have put lots of miles on it! I bought mine 7 months ago (I was the first one from the dealer.), and mine only reads 3,700 mi on a gauge. Unlike yours, I've noticed the vibration from the beginning, which implies ' LATE SUMMER.' Your dealer may be right about the surmise. I read somewhere that tire rotations/alignments do help some cases. Make sure that your symptoms match with Q1, Q2, Q3 above. And make your tech sit next to you while driving.
Patience is a good virtue I admire. Sometimes I see myself over-patient.







I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

It turns out that the service manager's Touareg does the same thing. So I don't need him to sit next to me! That's how I assume he's well aware of it.
I picked mine up virtually at the port with my friend who owns the dealership, drove it back with tape on it... and signed a contract on it three days later. The day after that, thanks to my thoughtful friend who allowed me to take one of the only two Regs he'd have for demo purposes for a few weeks, we were off to the races--on our way from Connecticut, to San Diego, up to Vancouver, and over to the Great Lakes. We also drove it down to Miami over the holidays. (We is "me". I am the lone driver. Passengers are my two sons, 11 and 14.) Our trip is to be covered in this Spring's VWDriver. Needless to say, we gave it a good test drive, and really got to know the ins and outs of the Nav System (read my posts on ClubTouareg.com). By the time you picked up yours, we had 11k on it. The first 5k mile service ever done on a Touareg (we think) was done on 7/17 in Portland three weeks into the trip. There wasn't a soul in the USA (or Canada) who saw it who wasn't really seeing one on the road for the first time. It was quite an experience, and the people weren't anywhere near as annoying as those who thought I wanted to hear every story about their old Beetles when I had one of the first NBeets back in '98.
Anyway, I could go on and on, but my squeaky clean Reg awaits me for a little jaunt up to Mohegan Sun, where great seafood and a box of Krispy Kremes awaits (that way, the boys love it when I hit the casino for the night).


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Vibration issues resolved...*

Just had the prop shaft replacement surgery done Monday, it seems to have corrected the vibration issue most effectively. I had the vibration issue from day one, but it got WAY more noticable around the 5k mark... but for now it's very smooth.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (JoCaputo)*

Drive shaft replaced Tuesday. Vibe/rumble was still there this morning. It wasn't very cold, so it wasn't strong, but still there.
Unless it gets worse I probably won't pursue it. I've got better things to do than help VW fix it's problems. Truck is VERY likely gone after spring/summer.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (JoCaputo)*

We (my wife, son, and I) test-drove our egg at differnet speeds last Sunday. It seems like 'it still there' to me, but my wife and my son claimed they didn't feel nor hear the noise. Am I over-reacting? 
Well, we're planning a ski trip to Devil's head this Saturday. I'll play around with it once again. You are right. At this point, I'm not going to take any action either until the vibration becomes apparent. 
I'll keep you guys posted.


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 2:28 PM 2-4-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration issues resolved... (rtfm)*

Keep watching! It may reappear as it goes.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

Hi Chris,
How's it going? Haven't your Egg gotten fixed yet? 
So I can see you and your kids in VW Driver soon? 
You seem like having lots of road trip experiences. I'm planning a road trip (camping) during this coming summer. Our destination will be Banff/Jasper, Canada from Chicago, via Bad lands, Mt'Rushmore, Devil's tower, yellowstone, and gracier park. Aren't there any must-see-places I miss? ...Thanks for the share!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Tried to Email you... came back as undeliverable.
Gotta run. AWESOME TRIP YOU HAVE PLANNED. We've covered all of that in the past two years... Email me and I'll touch base on it. 
Chris


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

This post might be slightly askew to what has been discussed here but for what its worth, this happened recently to me:
Our car wash is not working in town (only one car wash). The Touareg is really dirty (i mean _really_ dirty). The dealer washed it for me the other day while doing service. As I drove it that same day, I noticed a definite vibration at speeds right around 80 mph. I couldn't figure it out.
Called the dealer and asked if they had done anything that would have caused it. Answer was no. Then I figured I lost a wheel weight and would check it in the morning.
Then it hit me, I have so much road crud on the inside of the rims that it was causing the tires to be out of balance. I used an aircompressor to clean most of the stuff off. It was like concrete. Took it for a test drove and no more vibration problems. You've got to look through the spokes of the rims on the inside of the rims to see all the crud.
Hopefully this will help some of you.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Vibration issues resolved... (escaflowne_song)*

The only thing that seems to have quieted down is this topic, while I am still vibrating at 45 mph in cold weather. I've still heard of no definitive fix. Anyone?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vibration issues resolved... (SUVW)*

HI Chris,
I'm so sorry I didn't get a chance to reply you on time. I've been dang busy at work. I'm working on a book chapter, which is due this Friday. I'm working hard to finish it.
YES. I've noticed that the rumbling GHOST at 40-45 came back again. It's significantly noticeable at cold weather start, and it seems like going away as it runs about 20-30 mins, but I can still sense very subtle vibration even after driving a while.







By the way, could you post your e-address? 
Thanks!
Yoon
[email protected]


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 7:53 AM 2-25-2004_


----------



## chrisb-ack (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Vibration issues resolved... (SUVW)*

I've just sent mine off to get the replacement drive shaft. When I talked to the dealer, they told me that ALL the v6's they've sold are now waiting for this replacement. 
Fortunatley, my name was on one of the two parts they had in stock. Other wise, they said it could be as much as 6 months before new shafts were available.
I'll find out on friday if it worked or not......


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Vibration issues resolved... (escaflowne_song)*

Same here(on my V8). Well, it didn't come back, it never went away. Just moved with the new drive shaft. Now it's between 30 and 60mph. It was 40-60. Gets better after 10 minutes of driving, but never fully goes away. I haven't bothered to get back to the dealer. Hoping warm weather makes it vanish.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Vibration issues resolved... (chrisb-ack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisb-ack* »_I've just sent mine off to get the replacement drive shaft. When I talked to the dealer, they told me that ALL the v6's they've sold are now waiting for this replacement. ......

Was there a TSB for this? Or is your dealer just trying to head off issues on thier own? ALL V6'S?


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine has vibe'd for 8000 miles since the night I drove it off the lot and after 2 weeks at the dealer I got a new drive axle (they called it) and the vibe is 100% gone. 100%.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

That's first what I thought and posted the same. 

Unfortunately, the ghost will come alive again sooner or later. I guarantee. Keep paying attention.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*TO ALL*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_ SELF-DIAGNOSIS
Q 1. Vibration (Low-pitch rumbling) specific at/around 40-60 mph?
Q 2. The vibration subdues (as much as 50%) as the engine warms up, but never goes away?
Q 3. The range of vibration becomes narrower (i.e. from 40-60mph at start-up to 40-50mph after driving a while) as the car warms up?
If you checked 'Yes' for all three, it would be the 'prop shaft' to be replaced. As I say again, the owners in FL, unlike us, will never realize the problem, even though THE PROBLEM IS INHERENT! I'm glad I live in this dang freezing Chicago.

IMPORTANT!
NOT just simply replacing V6's shaft with V8', but IT SHOULD BE ALIGNED/ADJUSTED CORRECTLY! Tell your service manager about this if you don't want to end up in dealer again. It happened to me. VWOA knows about this.


Updates on low rumbling at 40-45.
Yesterday, the first time in 2 months the temperature went above freezing, reached about 39F, 5pm present CHICAGO time. I drove about an hour local. 
I've noticed that the rumbling noise is GONE! I din't hear the noise even at start.
My theory was right. The rumbling is significantly temperature dependent. My guess is that the threshold is about 32F. T-owners, who live in a place with its weather never reaching below freezing, will not realize the significance of it. 
I should move to Orlando or LA.


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 7:19 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_Yesterday, the first time in 2 months the temperature went above freezing, reached about 39F, 5pm present CHICAGO time. I drove about an hour local. 
I've noticed that the rumbling noise is GONE! I didn't hear the noise even at start.
My theory was right. The rumbling is significantly temperature dependent. My guess is that the threshold is about 32F. T-owners, who live in a place with its weather never reaching below freezing, will not realize the significance of it. 

I have the exact same issue as well. It is definitely weather dependent. I think this is directly related to the tires. I have noticed that after I drive for a few minutes, even on the cold days, the rumbling goes away.
My guess is this is related to a flat spot on the tires after sitting through the night. When its warmer, the flat spot works out right away, when its cold and the rubber is more rigid, it takes longer to go away.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bravocharlie)*

I'll bring it up at next service. They relpaced my prop shaft already. I had another visit since, and they aligned the shaft again. 
Now it's about time to replace tires!!!!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_
I'll bring it up at next service. They relpaced my prop shaft already. I had another visit since, and they aligned the shaft again. 
Now it's about time to replace tires!!!!!!









I doubt they'll do anything for you. In my opinion, it just how the tires work. Right or wrong, its the design of the tire.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Had the prop shaft replaced on my V6 yesterday. Vibration issue largely gone, major improvement. Same dealer as escaflowne_song. Generally good and courteous service. Got a new Jetta as a loaner for two days. Also performed TSB for remote range. Night and day. Outstanding range now. I also completed integration of Ipod with audio system. Works flawlessly with CD changer adapter (Blitzsafe).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

I have two reasons I don't think it's the tires:
1) If I let my car warm up for 20 mins before I drive it in cold weather, the rumbling isn't there. Certainly my tires aren't warming up just sitting there with the engine running.
2) I've had two Touareg loaners (!!!), both V6s with the same tires, and they don't do it.
Mine's back in the shop for another week awaiting an Email connection between Germany and my dealer to fix a bad grinding/squealing noise coming from what they think is the transmission. 3rd visit of a rather long nature.... Happiness factor is dwindling.

_Modified by SUVW at 6:56 AM 3-3-2004_


_Modified by SUVW at 6:57 AM 3-3-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (DOUG) (SUVW)*

Good morning Doug and Chris,
Glad to hear from you guys! 
Doug,
1. They never gave me VW loaners. I had to go thru Enterprise. Have they changed their policy since my last visit ( a month ago) then?
2. Have you had your first oil change done? Then how much did you pay? Tim promised me some discount, but he didn't show me the number yet. What do you think?
Chris,
Well, we (at least for me) have 3 more winters to go before the warranty expires. I hope they figure out sth before then. My windowshield wiper doesn't retract well, and I had a Light Warning signal during last night's drivng. I noticed passenger side Head light shaking.
..I'm kind of regretting buying this unproven car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:17 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I have two reasons I don't think it's the tires:
1) If I let my car warm up for 20 mins before I drive it in cold weather, the rumbling isn't there. Certainly my tires aren't warming up just sitting there with the engine running.

That obviously suggests engine and probably oil. What viscosity oil is or was in there at the time it was doing it? There is a known problem with the V6 and valves sticking.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bravocharlie)*

I think this could also suggest transmission oil as well for the auto tranny.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_I think this could also suggest transmission oil as well for the auto tranny.

Would letting a car warm up for 20 minutes cause the transmission oil to circulate and warm up?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

Your e-mail 
_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Tried to Email you... came back as undeliverable.
Gotta run. AWESOME TRIP YOU HAVE PLANNED. We've covered all of that in the past two years... Email me and I'll touch base on it. 
Chris


Your e-mail is hidden. How can I reach you?









BY the way, isn't the Spring VW Gear magazine released yet? I cannot wait to see it!








[email protected]



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:46 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bravocharlie)*

I am far from being an expert on auto transmission, but I believe that the ATF pump is always active when the engine is on, providing fluid and pressure to allow the transmission to function.
ATF pump by itself would not be enough to bring the tranny fluid to operating temperature but should provide some heating thru friction of the viscous fluid.
EDIT: Also, I believe that the torque convertor is coupled with the crankshaft output and drives the ATF pump by turbine shaft. So just running the engine gets a lot of tranny parts moving at the same time.


_Modified by aircooled at 8:11 AM 2-27-2004_


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

escaflowne_song, I requested a dealer loaner as the enterprise option is too time intensive. I've only got 3K miles so I have not seen the cost of the 5K service but I expect to bring my own synth to the party. As far as the vehicle goes I expectyed some issues with a vehicle this complex and new, My expectations have been fufilled. I've not seen any serious issues beyond the vibe. I lost the TPM controller and had the prop shaft replaced and the TSB for the remote. I love the car and intend to keep it.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (escaflowne_song)*

OK, my friends... we're at 24k and back in the dealer for a weeklong stay. The VW tech from Germany visited the dealer yesterday to diagnose my rather loud grinding noise (metal on metal) that cropped up last week (that's when I brought it in)... I was told he thought it was the driveshaft. That's being replaced today. I won't be able to tell whether that has anything to do with the vibration because the weather has now warmed up. Maybe if I drive it first thing... we'll see. At any rate, sports fans, this is my third extended stay at the dealer and I am beginning to lose confidence in my beloved SUVW. Nine VWs, and aside from the A/C in my '77 Dasher diesel, I've had one minor repair on all those cars. This seems to be making up for lost time. (We won't count the '69 Beetle and the things I did to it in Power Mechanics class in high school just to get on the road for test drive after test drive).
Oh, and the scary thing... my Touareg loaner? The computer won't recognize that the trunk is closed. So the light in the trunk compartment stays on and the only thing I can see on my computer display in front of me is that the trunk is still open.... and the trunk won't lock.
The dealer (Montesi) is being gracious, helpful and sympathetic. They didn't build the car.
Esclafowne... it's [email protected] Sorry, just been incredibly busy lately...
PS Of course I got lost for a few minutes in Rhode Island and mumbled under my breath that I missed my NAV system.

_Modified by SUVW at 6:59 AM 3-3-2004_


_Modified by SUVW at 6:59 AM 3-3-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

Car's back. The grinding noise is gone, of course. They replaced the driveshaft with a V8 version, after the VW engineer was there. It hasn't been cold enough to test the effectiveness on this repair on the vibration.
Wood trim on dash replaced.
Glad to have my Touareg back. I really didn't dig the stripped down V6 with less comfortable seats, no computer display (not working) and no Nav. Made me appreciate my ride that much more... (guess I am getting spoiled). Today I don't feel as down on it. Love my Touareg... and I thought that Concept C on the front page of this site was awesome.


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_
I just have picked up my car from dealer. 
1. Vibration at 40-50mph problem: GONE! after replacing Prop Shaft.
2. Rattle from rear cargo area: GONE!
3. Remote key issue: Much Improved, but not 60ft yet. 
I'm happy now!









What was the rattle in the rear cargo area? Was it by any chance the rear passanger seatbelt? How did they eliminate the noise?
Thanks


----------



## JasonHaskell (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

I was having an unusual vibration in my v6 touareg off and on since I bought it. Well, I took a long trip a few weeks ago and the vibration got worse and worse and it turned out to be a bad rear differential on my rig. Don't know if that is a possibility for your vibration or not but it's worth checking out.
Jason


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (JasonHaskell)*

The replacement of my driveshaft seems to have taken care of the vibration in cold weather. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this remains the status quo. If this is the case, as I near 24k, all the bugs are gone... let's just hope no new ones crop up.


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Vibration fix update*

Just an update - had the shaft replacement surgery at 5k and just broke 8k, things have been nice and smooth since the replacement. In cold weather and warmer (we've had a couple days around 60) it is nice and smooth. I have noticed some steering wheel vibration around 65 (very minor) which I'm attributing to needed a tire rotation...what is everyone elses view on tire rotation timing? 5k, or 10k?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vibration fix update (rtfm)*

5000 miles and nothing longer. You'll get so much bad wear you wont' be able to reverse the bad wear by rotating.


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Vibration fix update (bravocharlie)*

I've had vibration between 40 and 60 MPH since I purchased my V6 Touareg in Sept 2003. The first 5 times I had it at the dealers for other issues, they "couldn't reproduce the problem". This last time I took it back, I took some VWVORTEX posts about the V8 model drive shaft problems and confirmed that some V6 units had the problem also, so they ordered a new drive shaft. I also showed them that my tires are wearing improperly only after 15K miles. They found that on some early production Touaregs, the alignment was off causing the tires to wear improperly. My alignment was off and they are reviewing my case in order to determine if my tires will be replaced under warranty. I have been in touch with VWOA insisting that my tires be replaced under warranty. 
VWOA hasn't been very helpful through the ownership. The dealer tells me that they "can't tell VWOA what to do" and VWOA tells me that since dealerships are franschised, they "can't tell the dealer what to do. It's been at the dealership for 10 days this last time and a grand total of 37 for a slew of problems.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm still hearing vibration at 42 mph. Moreover, I hear a kind of mid-pitch grinding noise around 25-60mph. I don't think it's from engine nor tranny. My guess is that it's the shaft spinning noise, for some reason. Or may be tire?????
I'll take it to my dealer this week sometime. This is third trial. One more to go for IL LEMON.


----------



## cachee0 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Sorry to bring this back from the dead







But a least I did search








I have this problem only 435 miles on my car 06 v6. I was really thinking this is break in thing over being a real issue but I guess I might need to take it into for warrenty work. Any other 06 owners have this issue? Just wondering if they tried to at least fix this between the years of production.


----------



## kill4surf (Apr 24, 2006)

*noise*

I have this problem and searched all the forums and printed this stuff out for the service manager along with the general manager at my local dealership. I have had a driveshaft, and a frotnt axle replaced, but the noise is still there. It drives me nuts that when the dealership drives the car they do not hear anything. VW knows about the issue, but nothing ever gets done. It sucks. My car has 2K miles on it. 06 V6


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (cachee0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cachee0* »_Sorry to bring this back from the dead







But a least I did search








I have this problem only 435 miles on my car 06 v6. I was really thinking this is break in thing over being a real issue but I guess I might need to take it into for warrenty work. Any other 06 owners have this issue? Just wondering if they tried to at least fix this between the years of production.

which issue? there was no consensus in the end of the discussion.
your "issue" could be:
1. improperly balanced tires. 
solution: balance using hunter road force machine.
2. drive shaft. 
solution: replace.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
which issue? there was no consensus in the end of the discussion.
your "issue" could be:
1. improperly balanced tires. 
*solution: balance using hunter road force machine.*
2. drive shaft. 
solution: replace.

Here's a quick way to locate a shop with the Hunter Road Force balancing equipment:
http://www.gsp9700.com/pub/search/findgsp9700.cfm


----------



## cachee0 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (****us)*

I don't know for sure what it is but I have not been able to take my car in yet.


----------



## Drumz (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (cachee0)*

Add me to the list of noisy T-reg owners. Picked up an '06 V8 2 weeks ago. Love the thing in nearly all respects, except it too has an annoying noise that's intermittent and develops at around 2K RPMs, worsening with acceleration. It's present both when moving and stationary/revving. There are no apparent performance issues, and I don't feel, but only hear this vibration. I've scoured the car front to back, top to bottom and can't find any obvious source. It's really distracting while driving and not something I'll be able to live with. I'm planning a trip to the service dept.








Roger


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Drumz)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...80161


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_You're talking to the RIGHT PERSON! That's exactly what had happened to me.
YES, the D version is totally a crap! 
My dealer replaced D with F version (Part #: 7L0-521-102-F)! 
Now the PROBLEM is GONE!! SERIOUSLY..
Tell me if there's any I can help. I'd suffered so MUCH, and I'm willing to help out.

================================================
Symptom:	Low Humming/Vibration/Rumbling at 40-50mph
1. It’s significantly noticeable/reproducible ONLY when temp. outside drops below 32-40oF.
2. If/when driving after more than 3 days of parking in a garage, the vibration always occurs, regardless of outside temperature conditions. 

3. For both the cases #1 and #2, during first 10 minutes the vibration is most significant, and improves a bit as one drives, but NEVER GONE when temperature is below 32-40F! 
4. The Vibration starts at 40mph, peaks at 45 mph, and disappears after 50 mph.
Solution: Upgrade a drive shaft from "D" version to "F" version
===================================================
_Modified by escaflowne_song at 3:30 PM 3-24-2005_



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:33 AM 5-3-2006_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Drumz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drumz* »_Add me to the list of noisy T-reg owners. Picked up an '06 V8 2 weeks ago. Love the thing in nearly all respects, except it too has an annoying noise that's intermittent and develops at around 2K RPMs, worsening with acceleration. ... 

that's the "sporty" exhaust.
did not you notice this before you bought the car? did you test drive a v6?


----------



## Drumz (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (****us)*















Sporty exhaust huh? I think not. It wasn't present during test drives of either the V6s or V8s.
Roger


_Modified by Drumz at 11:48 AM 5-3-2006_


----------



## Drumz (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (Drumz)*








apparently the "sporty exhaust", according to the service dept.  "Sporty", I have another name for it.
Roger


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Drumz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drumz* »_







apparently the "sporty exhaust", according to the service dept. "Sporty", I have another name for it.
Roger

Told YA!


----------



## Drumz (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (****us)*








So, just to be clear, this incredibly annoying buzzing sound that occurs when revving or engine braking that sounds like my dash is going to explode is my "sporty exhust". Good grief. Well, I'll keep you posted, 'cause I'm not tolerating it. The VW folks and I are going to have a come to Jesus meeting about it. I have to think there are varying degrees of this problem, because I can't imagine anyone accepting what I'm experiencing. To be continued.
Roger


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

I've decided to revive this thread again, hoping that it will help those who are suffering/may suffer from vibration/rumbling at 40-50 mph.
Since the purchase on August 2003, my dealer has done the followings to trouble-shoot;
replaced 4 tires (2004)
alignment (2004)
replaced rear drive shafts (2004)
replaced front drive shaft (D-type) (2005)
replaced front drive shaft (F-type) (early 2006)
replaced step-motor (late 2006)
Unfortunatedly, the rumbling noise at 45 came back again about 3 months ago, and has gotten worse. To make matters worse, since last week, *another abnormal noise was developed at 50 & up*. It sounded like bearing grinding. The noise was worse at 50-60 and became much noticeable as the car warmed up. I could also feel the vibration from the padal.
Here's what my dealer has diagnoised: 
1. front differential gone bad and needs replacement.
2. front driveshaft misaligned and gone bad. needs replacement.
It sounds like a big job. My dealer asked to keep my egg until next week, for the job done.



_Modified by escaflowne_song at 6:23 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## aalmeida (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Vibration, Tires, & ...... Drive Shaft?? (chrisb-ack)*

I have the same problem with my Toureg and I have a V8, so I'm not so sure the change to V8 will do anything. I was also told that the tires are the problem. I will be replacing tires within a week or so, I'll let you know what happens.
By the way, does any one know anyhting about these tires?
Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza (HighWay All-season) (I am not sure if they are low noise!!) 

Goodyear Eagle Response Edge (All-Season) 

Michelin Latitude Tour HP (All-Season) 

Michelin Energy MXV4 Plus (All-Season) 

Bridgestone Turanza ER30 (I am not sute if they amke an All-Season!!) 

Pirelli PZero Rosso (I am not sure if a Pirelli will do since as I understand they do not make an All-Season) 
I want my Toureg to drive more like a car not like a truck so I'm looking for a tire that provides me with a smoother ride, low noise, great cornering performance, and great weather perfomance all seasons as well as safety.
Thanks


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Hi everybody,
I went through this and the following thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
It is interesting to read that the vibration is 
1.) very common
2.) on cold days only 
3.) at vehicle speed around 40mph
4.) independent of engine rpm or gear
5.) independent from the tire size and brand
but apparently did have "many different" or "no clear" way to fix it so far.
And in fact it is exactly the same on my 2004 V8. Last winter the dealer spent 2 months trying to fix it, and at that time (and unfortunately when it became warm again) the problem seemed to be fixed. See thread on clubtouareg:
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
But since it became cold again, the vibration is back.








I brought my Treg to the dealer again, but they tell me that until the vibration is not getting worse, they cannot do anything for me. If you ask me, they do not know where else to look to find the cause for the vibration.
Does anybody in the meantime have an idea what the real source of this vibration is ?
btw: my rear driveshaft which was installed last June has the part number 7L6-521-102-J


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Luzy V8)*

Sorry to hear that.
I gave up the hope of 'fixing' long time ago. My car is out-of-warranty now, and I'll have to live as it is. 
The lastest replacement of a driveshaft was about a year ago (just before my warranty expired), and for sure the vibration ruturned again as winter came.


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Thanks for your response. 
In the meantime I found out that this vibration issue is not only a Touareg specific problem, but also for Cayennes and Q7, so all those who share the same drivetrain/suspension.
It seems to be a "high tech" problem, which cannot be easily solved without being familiar with mathematics. On the German Audi employment website they are searching for an Engineer who should work on suspension vibration issues...... what a coincidence.
For Cayennes there are several TSBs about this issues, which recommend a sort of sophisticated tire balancing and sometimes even a replacement of the servotronic steering gear. Even this in many cases did not help to avoid the vibration.
More reading over several forum all over the world this vibration issue and the tire wear was not solved so far, but interesting is too, that some people do not have any of this problems on their Touareg/Cayenne/Q7 at all, independent of MY, air suspension yes/no, wheel size, outside temperature, tire brand, .....
This type of suspension design seems to be an absolute bad example of German Engineering Brilliance.
In a German forum (www.motor-talk.de) a Q7 owner is asking for support for a lawsuit against Audi regarding the tire wear on his Q7. He speaks also on behalf of many many other Q7 drivers with the same tire wear problem. They need tire replacement every 5-7 thousand miles.
I am planning to do some vibration measurements on my car before spring, by putting some specific sensors on the front and wheel axle. A friend of mine is doing this sort of vibration measurements as a profession. I hope we can identify the source of the vibration.


_Modified by Luzy V8 at 6:11 PM 2-5-2009_


----------

